# Can you describe this political system?



## BloodyHellSausage (Aug 25, 2017)

I was wondering if you could describe this political system, what the term for it is, or even if it exists in real life. It's not completely developed, like most of my ideas, but I describe what I thought up. Also, what do you think of it in general?

If anyone wants to be in any sort of political power, he has to undergo some sort of "spritual enlightment," or wisdom training, something like that, which is based on philosophical training, meditation, et cetera. Basically, it's like only Buddhist monks, or the equivalent of them, are allowed to be politicians.

If it's a democracy of some sort, then the politicans hold discussions with common folk, about political issues, listening to their concerns and negotiating with them, the politicans may point out that a suggestion by a common person may not be a good idea, explaining why.

I think American politicans are rather detached from their people, instead often advancing their own political agendas.

Actually, it seems the common people don't have influence at all, it's instead rich people.
One graph shows how the rich control American politics | End corruption. Defend the Republic.

You might enjoy learning about monks here.
Monasticism - Wikipedia


----------



## pmmg (Aug 25, 2017)

I think the government you describe would be best categorized as an oligarchy. I could find other terms that describe it, but this seems most likely to me. But does it matter? I mean, the people would be under the form of government no matter what they would call it.

Oligarchy: A form of government in which power effectively rests with a small elite segment of society distinguished by royal, wealth, intellectual, family, military or religious hegemony. 

I think the spiritual training required would put them in the category of elite distinguished by their religious (or spiritual) training.

You can think what you want about America, but it is a lot of things at once. I am not sure, however, that this would be the place to discuss it.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Aug 25, 2017)

This reminds me of the scholar-officials of China.


----------



## BloodyHellSausage (Aug 25, 2017)

pmmg said:


> You can think what you want about America, but it is a lot of things at once. I am not sure, however, that this would be the place to discuss it.



I wasn't intending to "discuss" America, I was just giving it a brief mention to contrast it with my political system.


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 25, 2017)

Meritocracy. Rule by those of merit. The measure of merit can vary, so could include spiritual merit.

Where are you headed with this? Does it figure into a story?


----------



## BloodyHellSausage (Aug 26, 2017)

TheKillerBs said:


> This reminds me of the scholar-officials of China.



I read about them, and I think that's where I'm more or less going for.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 28, 2017)

As others have said, this sounds like ancient China.

I'm going more or less this direction for my winged humanoids.


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 6, 2017)

It reminds me a lot of Plato's Republic. The idea of philosopher-kings, the concept of greater-goods over factional infighting, strict caste system, etc., are all reminiscent of the classic work IMO. I'd say look it up, read some overviews of his philosophy within the work, and then weave it into your narritive. His ideas of epistemology (i.e., perfect forms, etc.,) could provide some insight into how the religion of these monks would work as well.


----------



## Horus (Oct 7, 2017)

While it is very similar to how Plato's Republic operated, it is more akin to a Theological Republic than what Plato might have intended for his "ideal Republic". The fact that they are followers or any kind of ingrained religious system is what makes it a theocracy, of sort. I assume whatever religious ethics they are taught would play a huge factor in their decision making, so it is a theological state, but it is a Republic in the sense that these monks are charged with "representing" the people's wishes in the broader workings of government.


----------

